# I joined a team



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2013)

Not really but its funny


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow!  I'm sorry I clicked that.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 19, 2013)

40 seconds of my life, I'll never get back!!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2013)

that was the best worst thing ive ever seen


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2013)

Lmao that is hilarious


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 19, 2013)

That's a pretty good one. There are tons of these Harlem shake vids on the tube.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 19, 2013)

Lmao love this shit. Theres alot more of these


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzrXSFriDmo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 19, 2013)

Brahahahahahahahaa....


Respect,
Vette


----------

